# Walleye Madness 2015



## WMT (Oct 16, 2013)

Fellow Anglers:


Here is the 2015 WMT schedule. The events will be open tournaments, two angler format. The entry fee for the events will be $150 which includes big fish bonus!

You can expect WMT to provide the same if not higher caliber events than we did in 2014, in regards to payouts, entry fees and bonus awards.

Event payouts and other details will be finalized in the near future. Updates will be posted on walleyemadness.net once plans are finalized.


*4/26 Mosquito Lake - North East Ohio 7am-3pm

Southwest State Park Launch


5/17 Berlin Lake - North East Ohio 7am-3pm

Bonner Rd. Launch


6/6 Lake Erie - Central Basin 7am-3pm

Cleveland/Wildwood Launch


6/27 Lake Erie - Central Basin 7am-3pm

Geneva/State Park Launch 
*


----------



## walleyezak (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking forward to fishing my first WMT event in 2015!


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking forward to using your drift socks in my second WMT this year. &#9875;&#65039;


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

I would have liked to fish this tournament, but will probably be fishing the Lewt championship. One would think the tournament directors for both venues would have shared their plans before locking in on these dates. Kind of hard to fish both!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Love your schedule. I hope to be able to fish 3 out of the 4 events.... Love the times of the year and the places..


----------

